# Question: What's the widest width tire you can fit on a 6.5x16 wheel?



## Lotech (Feb 3, 2002)

What's the widest width tire you can fit on a 6.5x16 wheel?
thanks


----------



## ComputerDoc (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Question: What's the widest width tire you can fit on a 6.5x16 wheel? (Lotech)*

If you mean, literally, "what's the widest tire you can fit"...I've forced 245/45-16 g-Force KDWs on 6.5" rims, but they weren't happy and neither was the driver (and the times produced reflected said unhappiness).
If however, you mean "what's the widest tire you can fit" and have them work effectively, then we're talking 225/50-16. Lot's of good Sh!t available in that size.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Question: What's the widest width tire you can fit on a 6.5x16 wheel? (Lotech)*

225/50-16 as aformentioned, but that would be an MK4 fitment.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Question: What's the widest width tire you can fit on a 6.5x16 wheel? (Deception)*

225's on a 6.5" rim is doable, and it'll even handle okay, but they look ridiculous.
What you are doing it stuffing a tire with an alost 9" wide casing onto a 6.5" wide rim... 205 is what came on the 6.5" wide Mk3 VR6 rims, and they looked pretty good.


----------



## Bimmer (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: Question: What's the widest width tire you can fit on a 6.5x16 wheel? (Lotech)*

205. While a 225 can go down to 6.5", it needs at least 7" to work well. 215 even is a bit wide. I run 205 on 7" for a perfect fit.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: Question: What's the widest width tire you can fit on a 6.5x16 wheel? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]225's on a 6.5" rim is doable, and it'll even handle okay, but they look ridiculous.[HR][/HR]​Wrong. 205 is stock on the 16"s. What's 20mm between the inner/outer edge of the wheel.
Lotsa people have done this (including me) and it looks fine and gives great handling benefits over the 205's.


----------



## Lotech (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Question: What's the widest width tire you can fit on a 6.5x16 wheel? (Jman5000)*

thanks fellas. GOt a better idea!!
now for the wheels, i need a 16" bbs rim email me


----------

